# my Youtube vids go blurry



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I used professional pictures to create this vid, only to upload and see it was gross. The pics I used were all high quality and this is a bummer to see how this turned out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Depends on the software you used to make the movie. I had the same issues until I figured out how to "save it" after creating it. I use Windows Movie Maker, and it gives me multiple options on how to save ti when finished. Try saving it in several different formats and see which one looks best. Below is the options it gives me on saving it (The one highlighted is the one I most often use, I think):


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Depends on the software you used to make the movie. I had the same issues until I figured out how to "save it" after creating it. I use Windows Movie Maker, and it gives me multiple options on how to save ti when finished. Try saving it in several different formats and see which one looks best. Below is the options it gives me on saving it (The one highlighted is the one I most often use, I think):


 
Huh, I didnt even know i had saving options. thanks for your help, that is awsome.. I will see if i can go switch it now.


----------

